

Silicon Valley's Crown Is Up For Grabs - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8003499.stm

======
siculars
Whats with UK reporting today? First the independent kvelling about wolfram
like they hotter than sliced bread,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=591015> (ok they have something but will
not be displacing google any time soon - if ever) and now the bbc heralding
the end of the valley. seriously?

is anyone doing any fact checking over there? tom siebel, bbc's primary (and
only) source proclaiming the passing of the valley, has his own startup -
first virtual group - headquartered where? the valley of course!
<http://www.fvgroup.com/about_us.htm>

------
jfarmer
If you associate Silicon Valley with IT and enterprise, this is more
convincing. As it stands, though, there are lots of emerging technologies that
are finding their homes in the Bay Area.

I don't see why the maturation and commoditization of the "IT industry" means
the downfall of Silicon Valley.

